
The Army, the Inventor and the Surprising Uses of a Batman Machine - sus_007
http://www.npr.org/2017/09/05/545481011/the-army-the-inventor-and-the-surprising-uses-of-a-batman-machine
======
NwmG
>the U.S. Army approached MIT with a request: Can somebody build a powered
device that can pull somebody up a rope, like Batman does?

does the gov't publish these requests?

~~~
thesuperbigfrog
The FedBizOpps website ([https://www.fbo.gov/](https://www.fbo.gov/)) lists
opportunities for businesses:

[https://www.fbo.gov/?s=opportunity&mode=list&tab=list](https://www.fbo.gov/?s=opportunity&mode=list&tab=list)

------
idoh
Here is the company's product page:
[https://atlasdevices.com/products/](https://atlasdevices.com/products/)

I'm fascinated by the high tech ladders, hooks, and other climbing gear.

~~~
digi_owl
Modular ladders, now that's something.

------
digi_owl
> The drug flopped for those uses, but Viagra

I can't help wonder if that was intentional by the author.

BTW, reading any article on batman style gizmos brings to mind the Joker like
from the 1989 movie: Where do he get those wonderfull toys?!

